# Metacafe Video not playing



## stellar (Aug 24, 2015)

In windows 10 metacafe videos won't get played. "THIS VIDEO CANNOT BE PLAYED ON THIS DEVICE" when trying to play. what can be the problem and solution for it.[h=1][/h][h=1][/h]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2015)

Which browser are you using? Try on Chrome, Opera, firefox


----------



## stellar (Aug 24, 2015)

Won't work in any browsers


----------

